# M coupe mods



## spitfire304 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey i am new to the forums. And i have been doing a little research on the M coupe. I was wondering who well does the car respond to modifications? Is there a lot of hp gains from simple bolts on, or is more work require to gain significant power. I am talking about pushing the car to around 320whp or around 380-400hp. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

spitfire304 said:


> Hey i am new to the forums. And i have been doing a little research on the M coupe. I was wondering who well does the car respond to modifications? Is there a lot of hp gains from simple bolts on, or is more work require to gain significant power. I am talking about pushing the car to around 320whp or around 380-400hp. Thanks :thumbup:


If you search on it, there are lots of threads about performance. The engine is pretty much factory tweaked to put out as much as you can unless you want to take a shot w/ a super/turbo charger and from what I've heard you're looking at 10's of thousands if you go that route and will probably blow the engine up anyway.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jever said:


> If you search on it, there are lots of threads about performance. The engine is pretty much factory tweaked to put out as much as you can unless you want to take a shot w/ a super/turbo charger and from what I've heard you're looking at 10's of thousands if you go that route and will probably blow the engine up anyway.


"...and will probably blow the engine up anyway"

So be sure to have a camera handy and post pictures if you go in this direction.


----------



## spitfire304 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have another question for anyone, how much hp could i theoretically gain if i did the following mods to a S54 or a S52 assuming i used the best parts, exhaust, cams, Headers, grounding kit, cold air intake, maybe dinan chip don't know much about those though.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

You can get to about 365 on the S54 engine with mods...

Euro Cats and headers will give you a good 7 or 8 hp.
Exhaust will give you maybe 1 or 2.
Cams will pick up a solid 20.
Engine tuning can turn up 10.

There are more things, but I just dont remember right now...


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I have decided to go another route... I know the engine is great, and the problem is being able to use all that power.

I am changing the transmission, driveshaft, and differential. It should make a big difference in making the power that the M coupe has more useable.


----------



## shopkins (Aug 24, 2003)

*S52 more "mod-able" than S54*

A number of people have done FI for the S52 without destroying the engine. Also, with the Conforti twin screw looks really great now and will provide a quality part with lots of power when it comes out. It's commonly thought that FI by far the most cost effective way of getting any real power increase.

The S54 is another story. I think AA has come out with a FI for the M3 S54 that might be able to go on the coupe. But putting FI on the S54 is roll of the dice in my opinion. Like Mpire, I have changed up the gearing, The 3.73 is a great fit for the S54. I have never dyno'ed my car, but it feels great and is noticably faster on the track.

The dinan or conforti chip won't do much for HP but for the S54, I have heard that the conforti removes the drive by wire lag nicely.

I think exhausts don't really do much. Some people want a new one to remove a slight crimp in the exhaust line, but it probably doesn't do much for power. You can get a variety of different sounds from the aftermarket, so it might be something you want just to make you enjoy it more.

Dinan just came out with with a cold air intake for the S54. I don't know much about it, but it could be quality since it took them awhile to come out with it. I have no idea. The S52 has a variety of cold intakes and people seem happy with them. Again, probably not much HP gain, but they make the car sound really great.

I am not sure what you mean by grounding kit, but if it is electrical grounding, I think those are all crap and a huge waste of time. They make no physical sense to me and I think are a waste of money.


----------

